# The benefits of stability, from AWE Tuning



## Josh/AWE (Feb 7, 2012)

One of the more common questions we get at AWE Tuning is about bang for the buck performance upgrades. Here’s one of my favorites – the Drive Train Stabilizer. The AWE Tuning DTS is an often replicated piece due to its simple, yet proven design. Replacing a factory chassis brace, the AWE Tuning DTS not only acts as a cross-brace, but also mounts to the bottom of the transmission, resulting in less drivetrain slop and increased rigidity. What does that mean to you? Increased throttle response, precision shifting, and better feel through the bends. 










Learn more, here


----------

